# Work for Industrial electricians ?



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Just qualified now , making the move just like most young Irish sparkies , Is there an exam on the east side , i know there is one on the western side, any advice /tips , and is there much work . Bring on the farms , mad to go picking haha


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You will find that there are registration requirements in all states and territories, the first step you need to make is having your qualifications assessed by VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services or if in Australia by Trades Recognition Australia - Home and then registration usually entails a course on wiring regulations as well as then working under supervision for a period.
But always seasonal work about and have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch for a guide.


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanx ,, yeah im looking forward to the farmwork belive it or not , ive heard you have a good laugh and meet some good people ,, is farmwork as easy to come by as people say , i have a worry i wont get it when i need it , right place right time i suppose


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Farms in different areas will have their busier harvest season and there are always itinerant workers and people on WHVs about looking for work but if you want it and go looking I reckon you'll find work for I have known people not having a problem finding work and even farmers wanting to keep good workers staying longer and others on the look out for general workers as well as harvest people.
Saw a report the other day that they reckon tourist numbers including WHV holders might be down a bit in future courtesy of GFC but farms need to keep going so probably more demand about.


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

ive found a farm thats taking applications in november so ill apply straight away , its looking good for the picking , thanks for your help


----------

